# Trunk Latch Stuck



## emike (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for some help. The trunk latch started sticking a couple of months ago and the only thing to open it was to dive in through the trunk and open it through the little hole. Eventually I got sick of it and pulled out the latch, it looks like there is possibly a broken spring in there (does it have two?).. Anyways, I figured it's easy to replace but I can't find a used part and new it's $170. Meanwhile other cars have it used for $15 or so. Anyone know have some advice or perhaps a compatible trunk latch from another car/model that is easier to find?

Thanks!


----------

